# Sun Glow Pier repai



## 4nbait (Jan 15, 2007)

I was at Sun Glow Pier last year and it is quite a bit shorter due to hurricane damage. I am planning another trip to the area around Christmas time... Does anyone know if it has been repaired(lengthened) or if or when it might be done?


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Yes it was hurricane on last time & I was too there for short time but this time again I'm planning on same as I hear now condition is much good. So I'm going there.


Thanks


----------

